# 245/40 17 okay on mkv gli?



## jackieleung61 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have an 08 mkv gli with H&R race springs and 17x8 TR motorsports MT1 wheels. I am currently running them with the factory 225/45 17 bridgestone RE050 potenzas but will need new tires soon. I was wondering what's the widest tire ppl have gone without spacers or mods? I was thinking 245/40 17 or 235/40 17.


----------



## RS1Jettawagon (Sep 27, 2010)

If you choose 245/40/17 your tires will be just a hair shorter. If you go 235/40/17 they will be considerably shorter tires. I am considering the same for my 2001 Jetta wagon and have not yet tried any tires so not sure if it will work out. Are you running 8 inch wide rims? 245 is a little wide for 7 inch.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

We've had the 235/45R17 rub the inner fender liners at full spring compression, so 245 may be a problem if lowered..........


----------



## jackieleung61 (Jun 27, 2009)

the wheels are 17x8 with an offset of +48mm. I really want 235/45 or 245/40.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

jackieleung61 said:


> the wheels are 17x8 with an offset of +48mm. I really want 235/45 or 245/40.


both of those sizes are going to be taller and wider then stock. Not sure how well thats going to work out. The 245 may even be a touch wider then the 8' wheel

* assuming your car came stock with 17s


----------



## jackieleung61 (Jun 27, 2009)

*re:*

Thanks, I went with the 245/40r17 on 17x8 wheel with +48mm offset. I am lowered on H&R race springs (approx. 1-1.5" drop) and experience no rubbing anywhere from 36-42psi on my tires. I live in Seattle and drive on harsh roads full of potholes, train tracks, etc... The tires do look a little ballooned/bulged out. I'll probably go back to 225/45r17 or 235/45r17 for a taller stance. Anyone every try a 205/50r17 on a 17x8 wheel?


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

on a MK6 GTI with stock suspension the 245/40-17 seems to have plenty of clearance everywhere...this is running a 17x8 ET50 wheel. I'd lower the car but that would take me out of stock class for autocross...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

jackieleung61 said:


> I'll probably go back to 225/45r17 or 235/45r17 for a taller stance. Anyone every try a 205/50r17 on a 17x8 wheel?


There's no reason to go to a 205/50/17, use the factory correct tire size of 225/45/17. If you think you're getting more sidewall on the 205/50 because it's a "50 series" over the 225/45 you are incorrect. The overall diameter of those two are the same, therefor the sidewalls are also the same height. 45% of 225 is roughly equivalent to 50% of 205...


----------

